# Black out masks



## ZombieHunter (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get some cheap black out masks? I'm looking to make some masks and need those for a base. I've tried to look online for them, but all I can find are those eye covers for sleeping. Anybody got any ideas?

Sorry if this is a topic posted already!


----------



## Evilernie (Jun 20, 2009)

Try black cheese cloth, should work and is easly available


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Be more specific what are you looking for.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Dollar Tree had blank white masks last couple of years.


----------



## ZombieHunter (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't want to say that I'm looking for a ski mask because that's not the case. They are like that in principle. The slip over the entire head and have a opening to see out of. The material isn't like a sock though. It's more like a stretchy material similar to spandex. I'm sure it's a random mix of materials, but it's very thin and form fitting. Kinda like something you would see a ninja wear. But anyways I'm looking for some to be used as a base for making masks for our haunted house. I'll cover them in several layers of latex and then design them to fit our needs. We have always referred to them as black out masks. Although when I search for them online I can't find what I'm looking for.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

It sounds like you are looking for a balaclava.

Here is one source:
Headwear - BLACKHAWK!


----------



## ZombieHunter (Jul 17, 2009)

DeathDealer said:


> It sounds like you are looking for a balaclava.
> 
> Here is one source:
> Headwear - BLACKHAWK!


Oooooo! Sneaky sneaky sir! Those are the closest i've seen so far. Thanks!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I think of the zentai masks and suits that people in China make, usually find a slew of styles and can custom order pretty much anything heres a few links- 
BLACK SPANDEX MASK LYCRA ZENTAI COSTUME WRESTLING WWE - eBay (item 390069934210 end time Jul-23-09 09:23:47 PDT)

sexy zentai lycra&spandex black mask - eBay (item 280370798576 end time Jul-22-09 10:54:49 PDT)

I bought a suit once to be catwoman and I tried it on0 it had a over the head mask that I was going to cut holes out for my cat mask, I totally messed it up but before I cut out the holes you can see perfectly fine from within, but people could not see in. Theres the other mask option that has a more see through fabric covering eyeholes that might be much more clear to see from but people may see in your eyes with that one, I guess it depends on what your going for. Theres patterns for making "wrestling" masks, that show you the proper way to cut spandex for the same effect and probably loads cheaper than ordering fron China over ebay, just be warned that it can be just a few cuts too much to ruin it since spandex stretches, and you would have to start over. If I had to do it again, I would have just paid a lil extra to have them do the eyeholes for me. The zentai masks and suits have some fetish designs thrown in there, so be forwarned about searching the net for those, hehe.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

anything like these....
ZAN Coolmax Balaclava w/ Neoprene Face Mask ( Black ) by: ZAN Head

you should look at hunting stores or airsoft stores...

Ruggerz


----------



## ZombieHunter (Jul 17, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> I think of the zentai masks and suits that people in China make, usually find a slew of styles and can custom order pretty much anything heres a few links-
> BLACK SPANDEX MASK LYCRA ZENTAI COSTUME WRESTLING WWE - eBay (item 390069934210 end time Jul-23-09 09:23:47 PDT)
> 
> sexy zentai lycra&spandex black mask - eBay (item 280370798576 end time Jul-22-09 10:54:49 PDT)
> ...



I'm thinking that's exactly what I'm looking for! Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

Not exactly sure how you are going to use it, but could you use black pantyhose?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. I have a black-out mask I've been using for years. The front completely covers my face so all that can be seen (if at all) are the contours of my face. I can see well enough through it.

I would think you could take thin nylon fabric or large pantyhose (don't get the small or they'll think you're robbing a bank) and sew that across whatever mask you are looking to wear. In my case, it's attached to a hood.


----------



## ZombieHunter (Jul 17, 2009)

I got it figured out. My friend at gore galore sells entire black out suits, and is giving us 15 masks for a pretty good deal. He makes a lot of really cool stuff, all by hand. If anyone is interested his website is Gore Galore, Halloween, Haunted, House, Props, costumes, Decorations, supplies, horror, corpses, special effects.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*Fwiw*

FWIW
Walgreen's sold them last year. I picked up a few myself.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

try a store that sells hockey shirts, look for a black one and chop it up. its light material with lots of holes in it ,and you can see thru it very well. maybe it was a basketball shirt.... go to the sports store and start trying on all the shirts over your face LOL Iam serious!


----------

